

Show HN: Minimundo Travel - Pinterest & Hipmunk-inspired travel planning - bcroesch
http://www.minimundotravel.com/
Minimundo Travel was born out of my own personal frustration with planning big trips. I always have a hard time keeping track of what things I want to do on a trip, as well as when/where I already have things scheduled during the trip.<p>To scratch that itch, I built a tool to (1) collect things from around the internet that I might want to do on the trip and (2) help organize them in a visual way. Minimundo is the result.<p>I'd love any feedback people have, especially anything regarding what does/doesn't make sense. I'd also love any suggestions for promoting the site. Thanks!
======
alaskamiller
Doesn't look useful.

1\. Value prop copy and action button buried amongst the UI chrome.

2\. The photos don't illustrate what the items are. You also feature a lot of
stand-in photos. What's the point of applying grid style format if your photos
are not properly formatted and low-res and worst of all are just plain bad?

3\. The context for the items aren't shown properly. I don't get the point of
Activity versus Loding and why there are old dates there.

4\. I can't give you inputs without signing up.

Keep trying though.

~~~
adam
I actually had the opposite reaction in terms of its usefulness.

I agree the UI/polish needs a couple more iterations, but I used this to put
together an itinerary for my upcoming short vacation. Really like the gannt
chart style view as a planning tool and the ability to use the bookmarklet to
save stuff for later. It kind of mimics how I plan a vacation now: decide
where I'm going, find hotel and flights, then look for things to do.

And it's the looking for things to do part then saving them and creating an
itinerary (now done poorly with bookmarks or evernote) that is a pain in the
ass that this attempts to solve.

A few kinks to work out (would love to be able to zoom on the timeline or get
a traditional day/week calendar view and also actively collaborate with my
trip companion) but promising concept overall.

